# Cohabitation? No problemo!



## viejo (Jan 8, 2016)

These guys are Prissie & Chumlee. They have just been relocated in their new digs & seem to have given it a good rating. They have been in separate enclosures up until now (For about 2 months) but they could always see ( & smell?) each other as they were housed side by side. They have been together for just a couple of hours but I saw absolutely no aggression between them at all. I was a tad concerned. They are both well acclimated to my presence but they are somewhat 'stand-offish' just now. They will get over it quickly I am sure. Oh yes, Prissie the ♀ is the larger of the two, around 30".


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Two peas in a pod, looks like.


----------



## snibborsirk (Jan 8, 2016)

Looks like around the same size discrepancy as my two. I was a bit worried too but mine have been perfectly happy together for a month or so now with no issues at all. My possible female is also the larger of the two - for now at least - the younger male is growing like a weed!


----------



## viejo (Jan 8, 2016)

Same here. They seem to enjoy each other's company.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 9, 2016)

I think that they do. Also, having the male start off same size or smaller some than the female is probably good among young ones so that the male, which matures faster, doesn't stress out the female.


----------



## viejo (Jan 9, 2016)

Took a chance & fed them together this afternoon. They were quite mannerly about the whole procedure. I fed them Mazuri crocodilian diet straight for the first time. It is a little crunchy for them so I pre-soaked first. I have always added some to their meat mix in the past but will be nice to be able to feed something simple when I am not able to go the thaw routine with whole prey & my mix. Of course dubia are good for that also.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Typical. I've yet to see fights in feeding mine. If one is shy, a second bowl can be added, but fights don't break out.


----------

